# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Rebot.me

## Airicist

Website - rebot.me

facebook.com/rebot.me

twitter.com/Rebotme

linkedin.com/company/rebot-me

Founder - Farid Movsumov

----------


## Airicist

How to create a chatbot?

Published on Dec 28, 2014




> How to create a talking robot? 
> 
> How does Rebot.me work?
> Typically, people have a wrong notion that creating and managing a chatbot is a difficult and involves complex programming. However, we at Rebot.me ensure developing a chatbot is very simple which can be done by anyone, with or without knowledge about programming. First off, you will need to create a free account. After that, you can start creating your personal chatbot. Customize it through the use of various tools and then start ‘teaching’ it to respond to certain questions. As you spend more time talking to it, it’ll ‘learn’ more and more answers to certain questions you want it to answer. Now, it may seem fun and it is – but it can really be used as a nice and entertaining marketing tool. Say you have a visitor on your website and you want them to get familiarized quicker with whatever you offer, be it service or product. Simply ‘teach’ your chatbot to respond to questions users will likely pose. It’ll save you the time needed to do so yourself and you’ll also keep visitors hooked on your online resource longer, which can mean better conversion rates in the long run.
> It is very simple
> You may think chatbots involves genius minds in order to be created or you must need to pay a good sum of dollars only to acquire a chatbot in your website or to add it on software application. But this should not be the case anymore. Stop thinking about the difficulty of creating a chatbot, because believe it or not, you, yourself can now develop it. Do you want to know how to create a personal chatbot? Do you wonder where can you easily get help in developing your own chatbot? Well, lucky you because Rebot.me is offering you with a simple yet effective way to create your own chatbot. Through their service, you are sure to create in a hassle-free process, a chatbot ideal for own personal purpose and benefits.
> Benefits of service
> Many companies include chatbots in their website and software applications since there is a high potential of marketability and profitability in the utilization of chatbots. Through chatbots, companies can promote their product or services. They can easily know what their customers are thinking and what they exactly want for a product. Customers can ask some significant questions and at the same time, given direct answer through a chatbot. Overall, chatbots is an easy way of information access between two individuals.

----------

